# Internet über Telefondose



## DutchHaze (11. Mai 2016)

*Internet über Telefondose*

Moin moin liebe Gemeinde,

Ich wohne nun seit dem 15.12.2014 in meiner Wohnung und habe immer noch kein festes Internet. (Ja es ist kaum zu glauben) Seitdem gebe ich Unmengen an Geld dafür aus meinen HotSpot am Handy aufrechtzuerhalten. Ich habe damals bei KabelDeutschland eine 100.000er Leitung bestellt aber das war dann nicht realisierbar da festgestellt wurde, dass meine Antennendose hier oben tot ist und es nicht mal ein Kabel existiert. Der Techniker meinte dann man könnte ein Kabel durch den Schornsteinschacht ziehen aber es müsse die Erlaubnis vom zuständigen Schornsteinfeger eingeholt werden. So der hat aber nun verneint. Ende vom Lied ist, dass ich über die normalen standardisierten gesellschaftlichen Menschenwürdigen Wege die in der heutigen Zeit existieren, kein TV gucken oder Internet anschließen kann. Zum TV gucken muss ich auch eine Schraube als Empfänger in das weiße Kabel drehen... Meine Frage ist nun ob es heutzutage noch möglich ist Internet über die Telefondose zu realisieren? Wenn ja was brauche ich? Ich kenne mich null damit aus hab nur mal irgendwo gelesen dass es wohl eine TAE-Dose sein muss. Bietet die Telekom sowas noch an? Die Dose selbst ist auch von der Telekom wobei ich denke, dass das nichts zu sagen hat. Anbei mal ein Bild von der Dose. Ich hoffe, hier sind auch einige Netzprofis unterwegs [emoji12] 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5X mit Tapatalk


----------



## dsdenni (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Internet über Telefondose*

Wieso denn nicht? Das ist ganz normales DSL. Musst halt bei der Telekom  oder anderen Anbieter gucken (Verfügbarkeitscheck) was bei dir möglich ist.


----------



## Freakless08 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Internet über Telefondose*

56k Modem und Internet by Call analog oder per ISDN oder Internet by Call - Surfen per ISDN und Modem - teltarif.de Ratgeber

Ansonsten kannst du es auch mit einem DSL Anschluss von jedem Telefonanbieter probieren.


----------



## Taggardos (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Internet über Telefondose*

Ich denke auch, dass jeder lokale Anbieter noch normale DSL Tarife anbietet (und die laufen über deinen Telefonanschluss). Auch die Telekom, 1&1 und wie sie alle heißen bieten solche Tarife an.


----------



## netheral (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Internet über Telefondose*

Über die Telefondose bekommst du, wie dsdenni schon sagte, ganz normales DSL, wenn es bei dir verfügbar ist. Das reicht dann je nach Verfügbarkeit von 2 - 100 Mbit/s. Ist aber meines Wissens leider teurer als Internet über Coax-Kabel, obwohl meistens deutlich langsammer.

Was für mich nicht ganz klar herauskommt: Hat das Gebäude insgesamt einen Kabelanschluss und deine Buchse ist damit nicht verbunden oder ist im Gebäude das Coay-Kabel schon vorhanden, aber das ganze Gebäude hat keinen Zugang zum Kabelnetzwerk? Offenbar konntest du ja bestellen - d.h. deine Adresse wird in der Datenbank des Anbieters als kompatibel gelistet sein. Zumindest komme ich bei Unitymedia und Kabel Deutschland (Vodafone) nicht zur Bestellung, weil der Verfügbarkeitscheck bereits aussagt, dass ich das nicht empfangen kann - logisch, hier liegt nirgendwo Kabel. Aber du konntest ja bestellen. Das wundert mich ein wenig.

Ansonsten gibt es notfalls noch die normalen LTE-Tarife für viel zu viel Geld für den gebotenen Inklusivtrffic. Aber da dürfte deutlich mehr drin sein als die üblichen 500 mb - 5 GB bei Handytarifen.


----------



## DutchHaze (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Internet über Telefondose*



netheral schrieb:


> Über die Telefondose bekommst du, wie dsdenni schon sagte, ganz normales DSL, wenn es bei dir verfügbar ist. Das reicht dann je nach Verfügbarkeit von 2 - 100 Mbit/s. Ist aber meines Wissens leider teurer als Internet über Coax-Kabel, obwohl meistens deutlich langsammer.
> 
> Was für mich nicht ganz klar herauskommt: Hat das Gebäude insgesamt einen Kabelanschluss und deine Buchse ist damit nicht verbunden oder ist im Gebäude das Coay-Kabel schon vorhanden, aber das ganze Gebäude hat keinen Zugang zum Kabelnetzwerk? Offenbar konntest du ja bestellen - d.h. deine Adresse wird in der Datenbank des Anbieters als kompatibel gelistet sein. Zumindest komme ich bei Unitymedia und Kabel Deutschland (Vodafone) nicht zur Bestellung, weil der Verfügbarkeitscheck bereits aussagt, dass ich das nicht empfangen kann - logisch, hier liegt nirgendwo Kabel. Aber du konntest ja bestellen. Das wundert mich ein wenig.
> 
> Ansonsten gibt es notfalls noch die normalen LTE-Tarife für viel zu viel Geld für den gebotenen Inklusivtrffic. Aber da dürfte deutlich mehr drin sein als die üblichen 500 mb - 5 GB bei Handytarifen.



Also der Verfügbarkeitscheck von KabelDeutschland sagte mir damals, dass es für diese Adresse verfürbar wäre weil ich sonst wie du ja schon sagtest gar nicht hätte bestellen können. Nun waren in diesem Zeitraum aber schon mittlerweile 3 Techniker bei mir zu Hause. Jeder sagte etwas anderes. Mit einem von denen war ich sogar oben auf dem Dachboden und da hing noch irgendeine Anlage der Firma Martens. Diese Firma gibt es aber mittlerweile gar nicht mehr. Der Techniker sagte mir damit hätten die nichts zu tun. Meine Hausverwaltung wiederum sagt mir KabelDeutschland hätte das damals alles übernommen. Es ist also alles ziemlich veraltet und keiner weiß so recht was Sache ist. Wie es im gesamten Haus aussieht kann ich dir auch nicht sagen. Insgesamt sind es 2 Häuserparteien mit 4 Eingängen á 6 Wohnungen, sprich insgesamt 24 Wohnungen. Mir kann doch niemand erzählen, dass niemand hier eine Internetleitung besitzt. Irgendwas muss es ja geben. Der Check bei der Telekom sagt mir auch, dass hier der Magenta 50.000er Tarif verfügbar wäre. Sind die Magenta Tarife denn DSL über Telefondosen Tarife ?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5X mit Tapatalk


----------



## aloha84 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Internet über Telefondose*

Die Magenta Tarife gehen über die Telefondose, so wie eigentlich fast jeder private Telekom-Internetanschluss.
Geh zum T-Punkt, bestell dir einen entsprechenden Tarif, fertig ist der Lack.

//
Und nur mal ein persönlicher Einwand, du schreibst es gibt 24 Wohnungen...also vermutlich auch entsprechend viele Mietparteien.
Und du bist die letzten 2 Jahre nicht mal darauf gekommen --> bei einem Nachbarn zu fragen ob und wie er Internet hat?


----------



## Freakless08 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Internet über Telefondose*

Kabel ist was anderes als Telefondose.
Du sollst eben NICHT bei den Kabel Anbieter (wie KabelDeutschland) schauen sondern bei Telefonanbietern. Die geben dir Internet.

Du bist doch schon seit 2014 bei PCGH gemeldet. Da sollte doch der Unterschied zwischen Internet über Kabelanschluss und Internet über Telefondose (DSL) bekannt sein.


----------



## DutchHaze (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Internet über Telefondose*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Kabel ist was anderes als Telefondose.
> Du sollst eben NICHT bei den Kabel Anbieter (wie KabelDeutschland) schauen sondern bei Telefonanbietern. Die geben dir Internet.
> 
> Du bist doch schon seit 2014 bei PCGH gemeldet. Da sollte doch der Unterschied zwischen Internet über Kabelanschluss und Internet über Telefondose (DSL) bekannt sein.



Ja den Vertrag bei KabelDeutschland habe ich ja schon bedauerlicherweise VOR dem Einzug abgeschlossen da mir bei der Mietvertragsbesprechung ja zugesichert worden ist, dass es möglich ist. Das es nun doch anders aussieht wusste ich ja vorher nicht. Ich habe ja extra nach Kabel Internet gefragt. Und ich musste mich vorher halt nie damit beschäftigen. Deshalb hab ich ja hier nachgefragt.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Die Magenta Tarife gehen über die Telefondose, so wie eigentlich fast jeder private Telekom-Internetanschluss.
> Geh zum T-Punkt, bestell dir einen entsprechenden Tarif, fertig ist der Lack.
> 
> //
> ...



OK also das heißt DSL über Telefon ist im Prinzip über jeden Telefonanbieter (Telekom, o2.....) möglich?
Und ja hört sich ziemlich blöd an aber auf die Idee bin ich nicht gekommen.. xD

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5X mit Tapatalk


----------



## T-Drive (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Internet über Telefondose*



DutchHaze schrieb:


> OK also das heißt DSL über Telefon ist im Prinzip über jeden Telefonanbieter (Telekom, o2.....) möglich?



Höchstens das alte Döschen muss erneuert werden, das machen die Techniker deines neun Anbieters.


----------



## netheral (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Internet über Telefondose*

DSL läuft immer über die Telefonbuchse. Ob du da bei o2 (würde ich nicht, Drosselklausel im Vertrag), Vodafone, 1und1, T-Online, Congstar oder wo auch immer bestellst, im Grunde nutzt du damit immer das Netz der Telekom. Du musst da nur bei den entsprechenden (V)DSL Tarifen schauen, da wirst du dann fündig. 

Wenn du nicht wirkliches Pech hast, dürfte DSL funktionieren, das ist im Grunde die verbreitetste Technik.


----------



## mrfloppy (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Internet über Telefondose*

Sorry aber deine Geschichte ist alles andere als Glaubwürdig ! Du hast den Vertrag vor Einzug gemach weil es bei der Besichtigung hieß Kabel würde gehen . Einzug war Dezember 2014 und laut Dir hat JETZT erst der Schornsteinfeger verneint. In den 1 1/2 Jahren hast ein scheiss Geld für Mobile HotSpot rausgehauen ohne mal den Vermieter zu fragen was mit dem Schornsteinfeger ist oder was für Möglichkeiten noch existieren???


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DutchHaze (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Internet über Telefondose*

OK dann schau ich mal bei der Telekom was es da so alles gibt und was sich machen lässt.



netheral schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht wirkliches Pech hast, dürfte DSL funktionieren, das ist im Grunde die verbreitetste Technik.



Was heißt denn wirkliches Pech? Das nimmt mir jetzt gerade schon meine Hoffnungen weg[emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5X mit Tapatalk


----------



## _maxe (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Internet über Telefondose*



T-Drive schrieb:


> Höchstens das alte Döschen muss erneuert werden, das machen die Techniker deines neun Anbieters.



Machen die das nicht so oder so? Habe letztens einen neuen Telekom-Tarif beantragt und der Techniker hat, obwohl die Dose noch gar nicht so alt war, direkt ne neue rein gemacht.


----------



## T-Drive (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Internet über Telefondose*

Manche von den Göttern (Anbieter) regen sich erst wenn was nicht funktioniert.  Wie das auf der Ponde*rosa  *gehandhabt wird, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Internet über Telefondose*

Ich glaube, wenn es ein neuer Vertrag ist, kommt ein Techniker raus.  Bei Vertrags-/Anbieterwechsel nicht unbedingt, da sollte ja bekannt sein wie die technischen Gegebenheiten sind.

Aber da kümmert sich dein neuer Anbieter schon drum.


----------



## netheral (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Internet über Telefondose*



DutchHaze schrieb:


> Was heißt denn wirkliches Pech? Das nimmt mir jetzt gerade schon meine Hoffnungen weg[emoji23]


Naja, es gibt immer noch Orte, wo es der megantafarbene Riese einfach nicht für wirtschaftlich hält, wichtige Infrastruktur auszubauen. Wenn du das Glück hast, in so einem Ort zu leben, sieht es mit DSL und allgemein schnellem Internet mau aus.

Aber das ist zugegenermaßen sehr selten. Ich verstehe jedoch auch zwei Dinge nicht:
1. Warum machst du keinen Verfügbarkeitscheck? Dann weißt du es doch und kannst ruhig schlafen.
2. Aus welchem Grund bezahlst du über ein Jahr lang den irreteuren Traffic eines Mobilfunk-Internets? Ich an deiner Stelle hätte mir zumindest nen Surfstick besorgt, dann wäre zwar immer noch lächerlich wenig Traffic da, aber zumindest deutlich mehr als auf dem Smartphone. So blechst du extrem viel, obwohl sich da durchaus Alternativen finden lassen.


----------



## DutchHaze (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Internet über Telefondose*



netheral schrieb:


> Naja, es gibt immer noch Orte, wo es der megantafarbene Riese einfach nicht für wirtschaftlich hält, wichtige Infrastruktur auszubauen. Wenn du das Glück hast, in so einem Ort zu leben, sieht es mit DSL und allgemein schnellem Internet mau aus.
> 
> Aber das ist zugegenermaßen sehr selten. Ich verstehe jedoch auch zwei Dinge nicht:
> 1. Warum machst du keinen Verfügbarkeitscheck? Dann weißt du es doch und kannst ruhig schlafen.
> 2. Aus welchem Grund bezahlst du über ein Jahr lang den irreteuren Traffic eines Mobilfunk-Internets? Ich an deiner Stelle hätte mir zumindest nen Surfstick besorgt, dann wäre zwar immer noch lächerlich wenig Traffic da, aber zumindest deutlich mehr als auf dem Smartphone. So blechst du extrem viel, obwohl sich da durchaus Alternativen finden lassen.



Hmm? Ich habe doch geschrieben bei dem Telekom Verfügbarkeitscheck wird gesagt, dass Magenta 50.000er für meine Adresse angeboten wird 

Das Handy habe ich so schon immer für alles benutzt. In der vorherigen Wohnung hatte ich auch kein Internet. Immer alles über's Handy geregelt. Mir haben die 5GB für fast alles gereicht. Da ich aber mittlerweile nach all den Jahren immer mehr Spiele angehäuft habe und die heutzutage fast alle zwei Wochen mit nem 1,5GB Patch daher kommen kannst du dir ja vorstellen wie schnell da die 5GB wieder weg waren. Windows neu installieren und dann GTA neu installieren hat sich somit auch erledigt. Ob ich nun 5GB auf dem Handy oder 10GB über einen Stick habe macht da keinen Unterschied. Über die Kosten lässt sich natürlich streiten das ist klar. Aber was soll ich jetzt machen. Die Zeit zurück drehen kann bekanntlich niemand. Ist halt jetzt so passiert.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5X mit Tapatalk


----------



## dsdenni (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Internet über Telefondose*

Dann order mal brav VDSL


----------



## vogelscheuche (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Internet über Telefondose*

Bitte beachte dabei, das nicht alle Anbieter auch eine "echte" internetflatrate bieten. Bei vielen ist das mittlerweile limitiert.


----------



## DutchHaze (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Internet über Telefondose*



vogelscheuche schrieb:


> Bitte beachte dabei, das nicht alle Anbieter auch eine "echte" internetflatrate bieten. Bei vielen ist das mittlerweile limitiert.


Ja ich habe schon ein bisschen bei den meisten Anbietern versucht das kleingedruckte und die ganzen * zu lesen. Bei o2 zum Beispiel gibt es die Fair-Use Mechanik. Wenn auf drei nacheinander folgenden Monaten die 300GB überschritten werden sitzt man nur noch mit 2Mb/s da^^. Bei Telekom und Vodafone konnte ich bis jetzt so nichts rauslesen.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stryke7 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Internet über Telefondose*

Telekom und ich denke auch Vodafone drosseln nicht.


----------



## xdelta07 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Internet über Telefondose*

@TE: Bin Anfang April umgezogen und wollte mit meinem Kabelinternet von Unitymedia umziehen. Ging leider nicht, da ich in meiner Wohnung nur ein einfach geschirmtes Kabel habe und man seit 2014 wohl dreifach geschirmte Kabel braucht. Der Vermieter ist, sofern nicht im Mietvertrag anders vereinbart, nur verpflichtet, Dir einen Fernseh- und Telefonanschluß bereitzustellen. Ob das Fernsehsignal über Kabel, Antennenanlage auf dem Dach oder DVB-T kommt ist dabei egal; hauptsache Du bekommst ein Signal.
Schlußendlich mußte der Vertrag bei Unitymedia gekündigt werden, da sich der Vermieter geweigert hat das Coax-Kabel zu modernisieren.
Ich habe mir dann DSL von 1und1 bestellt (über Telenfondose), da sie nicht drosseln und zudem auch Verträge ohne Mindestvertragslaufzeit zum gleichen Preis wie "normale" Verträge haben. Einziger Nachteil ist, daß der Anschluß erst nach zwei bis drei Wochen freigeschaltet wird und ein Techniker vorbeischauen müßte, sofern Du 1und1 keine Daten vom Vormieter geben kannst.

Vielleicht ist das ja etwas für Dich


----------



## DutchHaze (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Internet über Telefondose*



xdelta07 schrieb:


> @TE: Bin Anfang April umgezogen und wollte mit meinem Kabelinternet von Unitymedia umziehen. Ging leider nicht, da ich in meiner Wohnung nur ein einfach geschirmtes Kabel habe und man seit 2014 wohl dreifach geschirmte Kabel braucht. Der Vermieter ist, sofern nicht im Mietvertrag anders vereinbart, nur verpflichtet, Dir einen Fernseh- und Telefonanschluß bereitzustellen. Ob das Fernsehsignal über Kabel, Antennenanlage auf dem Dach oder DVB-T kommt ist dabei egal; hauptsache Du bekommst ein Signal.
> Schlußendlich mußte der Vertrag bei Unitymedia gekündigt werden, da sich der Vermieter geweigert hat das Coax-Kabel zu modernisieren.
> Ich habe mir dann DSL von 1und1 bestellt (über Telenfondose), da sie nicht drosseln und zudem auch Verträge ohne Mindestvertragslaufzeit zum gleichen Preis wie "normale" Verträge haben. Einziger Nachteil ist, daß der Anschluß erst nach zwei bis drei Wochen freigeschaltet wird und ein Techniker vorbeischauen müßte, sofern Du 1und1 keine Daten vom Vormieter geben kannst.
> 
> Vielleicht ist das ja etwas für Dich


Danke dir aber ich denke ich werde bei der Telekom bestellen. Dort ist auch ungedrosselt. Und Kabel ist in meiner Wohnung komplett tot und der Vermieter stellt sich auch quer da irgendwas zu machen. Die Telefondose ist funktionsfähig und dabei bleibt es für die.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5X mit Tapatalk


----------



## warawarawiiu (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Internet über Telefondose*



DutchHaze schrieb:


> Danke dir aber ich denke ich werde bei der Telekom bestellen. Dort ist auch ungedrosselt. Und Kabel ist in meiner Wohnung komplett tot und der Vermieter stellt sich auch quer da irgendwas zu machen. Die Telefondose ist funktionsfähig und dabei bleibt es für die.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5X mit Tapatalk



Mit der Telekom machst nichts verkehrt, außer zu viel zu zahlen.


----------



## devil_mo (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Internet über Telefondose*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Mit der Telekom machst nichts verkehrt, außer zu viel zu zahlen.



Naja so direkt stimmt das zu viel zahlen auch wieder nicht... Als sie bei uns VDSL ausgebaut haben hab ich mich natürlich umgeschaut, was wie viel kostet. War vorher bei Alice (nun O2), von 16k kamen 10k an.  O2 wollte ich nicht wegen Drosselung, viel übrig blieb nicht... Kabel kommt mir nach ein paar Jahren Qual und jahrelanger Werbung (x mal angerufen und angeschrieben sie sollen es lassen) erstmal nicht mehr in die Tüte.
Blieb noch Telekom und 1&1, ersten 2 Jahre sind bei der Telekom rabattiert gewesen. Fazit war ein Unterschied von monatlich durchschnittlich ca. 2€ . Dafür Telekom und nicht 1&1. Bin seitdem aber nur halb zufrieden, Youtube läuft manchmal so gut wie gar nicht. (in letzter Zeit nicht mehr). Sonst hab ich genau die gebuchten Werte, manchmal etwas mehr und einen super Ping von 6ms.

Nach den 2 Jahren werde ich mich natürlich auch wieder nach was neuem umschauen dürfen, dann ist die Telekom echt happig.


----------



## FTTH (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Internet über Telefondose*



DutchHaze schrieb:


> Danke dir aber ich denke ich werde bei der Telekom bestellen. Dort ist auch ungedrosselt. Und Kabel ist in meiner Wohnung komplett tot und der Vermieter stellt sich auch quer da irgendwas zu machen. Die Telefondose ist funktionsfähig und dabei bleibt es für die.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5X mit Tapatalk


Du brauchst zu deinem neuen Anschluss noch einen Router. Entweder du mietest oder kaufst einen Speedport von der Telekom oder du kaufst dir einen fremden Router, z. B. eine FRITZ!Box. Ein empfehlenswertes Modell ist die 7490.


----------

